# NO idea where to put this



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

okay, i am a private person, so this is slightly embarrassing.

when i was pregnant, i did a lot of "poking around" down there, mainly because i constantly had yeast infections and was trying to check my discharge. before i was pregnant, i never even *looked* at myself down there. so today, i suspected i had a yeast infection and was going to check my discharge to confirm, and i was a little taken aback - my cervix seems so swollen, and LOW ... i don't remember feeling it so... easily before?!? it kind of worried me. lately when my husband and i make love, it seems very sensitive, too. i'm not very familiar with cervical/vaginal health, so i don't know what to think. is this normal? could it be that it's just changed since childbirth? would a yeast infection make the cervix so swollen?

any idea why it could feel so different?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

That tends to be the position mine goes in when I am not fertile... the time between AF and ovulation. the time between ovulation and AF it tends to be high and soft, much like during pregnancy.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I notice this is from a couple days ago, so it may be a moot point, but unless I'm wrong, the above descriptions are actually a little backwards. You are fertile for a few days before, and essentially one day after, ovulation. When you're fertile, your cervix will typically be high, soft, open (think about making it easier to fertilize...), and then after ovulation and before AF, it will go to infertile- low, closed, firm. It sounds like yours is low- so likely either the beginning of your cycle, just after AF, or you're in your luteal phase, does that make sense with your dates?

As for the swelling part- I'm honestly not sure, knock on wood, I've never had a yeast infection. Could it just be the firm part?


----------

